# Exhaust Fluid Quality Poor



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

How To: Replace NOX Sensor #2 (rear/post-SCR NOX sensor)...


The repair for NOX Sensor #2 is identical to the replacement instructions for the Particulate Matter Sensor with the following amendments: 1. NOX2 is the forward of the two sensor bodies. 2. The sensor module for NOX2 is to the rear of the Fuel Filter (as opposed to the module for the...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

check all your hose clamps on your intake system...think there is five....they like to loosen up, unmetered air could cause issues


----------



## Jerm97xj (Oct 26, 2019)

boraz said:


> check all your hose clamps on your intake system...think there is five....they like to loosen up, unmetered air could cause issues


Ill do that, Thanks!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

And regarding the DEF usage, it is very slow. I only put in 2.5 gallon jug normally every other oil change.

Also, when you buy them, make sure you remove the cap from the bottle and make sure it's sealed. DEF does expire and can go bad. Some of the stuff (like wal mart brand) has a manufacture date on it, so try to get the newest you can find.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Not sure if a good price or not, but FYI...Harbor Freight is currently selling Peak 2.5g Blue DEF for $14.99.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Cruzen18 said:


> Not sure if a good price or not, but FYI...Harbor Freight is currently selling Peak 2.5g Blue DEF for $14.99.


It's actually a really bad price I've noticed Harbor Freight tends to do that on fluids--they actually mark them up higher than the average supercenter, and more on par with the full regular price at a local parts store. 

Reasonable price on DEF is around $10-12 per 2.5 gal jug. Best price you'll find is the Walmart store brand at just under $8 per 2.5 gal jug. Filling up for $2.59-$2.79 per gallon at the pump at a truck stop is still the best, though, and cleaner/easier too.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> It's actually a really bad price I've noticed Harbor Freight tends to do that on fluids--they actually mark them up higher than the average supercenter, and more on par with the full regular price at a local parts store.


I've noticed similar price gaps on motor oil, and attribute that to volume. Walmart can get lower cost because they sell so much, plus they have less markup. So they can sell at compelling prices versus Harbor Freight or Autozone, or pretty much any other retailer.

The guys at Autozone take good care of me, but it's hard to ignore a $10 cost delta on a $25 bottle of stuff.

Doug

.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I've only used the Wal Mart stuff the past 4 years on my CTD.

Other than the nozzle (which is complete garbage, so I don't use it) I haven't had any problems. I just bought a long funnel that has ridges on the tube so that it keeps a gap for air to escape while in the fill port.


----------

